# Nettleham Hall, Lincolnshire May 2012



## barney88 (May 10, 2012)

today went for a little drive to nettleham hall, i had seen many a report on it and thought id go take a mooch around. enjoyed very much until the end when a angry farmer arrived where i had left my car just jumped straight in as he was getting out a drove off hopefully hes not got my plates.

as described in my Nikolsus Pevsner book the buildings of england: Lincolnshire
"Nettleham Hall: gutted by a fire in 1937, only 3 quarters of the georgian stone shell remains. The entrance gates with piers come from the demolished church of St Peter-at-Arches, Lincoln. This was designed by Francis or William Smith, c.1720-4 who presumably also designed this ironwork. the gates were given to the church at Lincoln by Lord Scarbrough. James Gibbs made a design for gates for Lord Scarbrough.* Could the have been these?"

hinding from him you can just make out his range rover



nettleham hall gates by barney2588, on Flickr

but apart from this it was a very good little trip

the other house but didnt get in as somebody was working on the otherside, but shall be going back for a look in



house in the grounds by barney2588, on Flickr

as you walk up side entrance



1st shot of the house greeted by the columns by barney2588, on Flickr

the main hall with nature getting some revenge



interior of the main hall with the trees growing up through the middle by barney2588, on Flickr

looking up towards what was the roof



interior hall of former house by barney2588, on Flickr

archway between from and what would of been the main hall showing some detail of its former grandeur



some of the detail still remains in this archway by barney2588, on Flickr 

fire place in a back room with a over the top house plant



the ground flood fire place at the rear of the hall with tree roots taking over the with the old water tank which has fallen through from the roof by barney2588, on Flickr

same room looking to the room above (well where it was) with both fire places



rear room fire places ground and 1st floors by barney2588, on Flickr

old collapsed chimney breast looking at all 3 floors of the main building



former chimney breast going from ground floor to the 3rd by barney2588, on Flickr

down the corridor with some more fallen bricks



down the old corridor by barney2588, on Flickr

front of the house along way from its former beauty



the main entrance of the former great hall by barney2588, on Flickr

the right hand wing with the double height windows



the right wing by barney2588, on Flickr

inside the right hand side wing with yet more trees



the in the right hand wing by barney2588, on Flickr

looking up to wards the sky in the main hall near the basement entrance



arch way with nature trying to take back the building by barney2588, on Flickr

thank you for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2012)

A once splendid house! great photos.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Mother nature reclaims! Looks like it would have been a grand house in its day, reminds me of Baron Hill , a shell but never the less very fascinating. thanks for sharing, great pics


----------

